# Toro 521 Snowthrower Choke



## jeepin4576 (Dec 9, 2009)

My snowthrower will only run with the choke on full even after it has been running for quite some time. As soon as I turn the choke back (even to 3/4) it just dies. What is the cause of this? Does the carburetor need adjusted?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Having to use the choke to keep the engine running indicates fuel starvation or IMO a problem with the intake system where a gasket has failed (carb to intake manifold). Check the bolts that hold the carb in place or look for a defective gasket. It may be the carb itself (blocked fuel supply) or the engine may be "sucking air" from lack of seal between carb and engine.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

This is a decent site for carb items.
The carb is a simple one to rebuild and doesnt need to be removed.
You just order the diaphram in the bottom of the carb and replace it.
While it is out unscew the brass needle vavle in the middle and clean and replace it.
Be careful with the tiny spring.

I did 4 of these last winter and you would be amazed at how easy and benificial it is.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Well it would seem that i forgot to include the link, but as it turns out it was a blessing because I would have included the wrong one.

This is where I got the rebuild kit for My Toro snow blower.
As I said I used him several times and was always pleased with his service and quick shipping.
http://shop.ebay.com/leider41/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

This other link I have also used for different carbs.
Im my case chain saws but it is a good place to find stuff.
http://tewarehouse.com/75-5

Sorry about the missing info and Thanks to Basement Geek for pointing it out.

Pat


----------

